# Keeping my cigars under lock and key after this.



## Travis Gill

This is my wife Yvette smoking one of my Perdomo Grand Cru's and her friend Tash wearing my hat and smoking one of my 2002 Perdomo ESV's.


----------



## mturnmm

At least they have good taste!!


----------



## Mante

Whaaaat? My wife Tash (Tashy here) is into your humidors as well as mine? Shameful and I shall be certain to give her a good talking to. J/K. You have to love women with taste. :thumb:


----------



## Fuzzy

If all I have to do is leave the humidor unlocked to get smoking partners like those above, I am unlocking and throwing away the key!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

I am on my way Fuzzy.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro

Michigan_Moose said:


> I am on my way Fuzzy.


:lock1: haha me too!


----------



## border bandit

Me three, but I must warn you - I'm not as good looking and my legs look like someone glued Brillo pads to them.


----------



## V-ret

Slap a wig on me and move me to Thailand and I might be able to pass for a women.

My wife is scared to smoke a cigar for some reason. She smokes cigs, but I'm not going to rush anything plus I don't own any mild cigars. I may have to invest in some 5 vegas's for her to try though.


----------



## lasix

I know exactly what your saying, ask anyone who is in V-herf. My wife can crush my stash.....she's a beast!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

Late to the party, I know.

But it's nice to see the ladies smoking them down, not taking three puffs and going "ewwwwwww, it's too strong!" ... then promptly disposing of the innocent cigar. 

I've since implemented a "Delicate Flower" cigar selection for those of weaker constitutions.


----------



## ev3

Dang Travis, you're lucky to have two women who know how to put 'em down like that and can enjoy themselves!


----------

